# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MMO TOOL برنامج MMO TOOL V1.2

## hassan riach

*MMO TOOL V1.2  لمطور عربى فخر لنا جميعا ممدوح السجان*    🔥New Update...1.2 Beta🔥 🔥add VIVO 🔥 Remove FRP IN EDL MODE Format in EDL mode Remove FRP IN ADB MODE ALL MODEL
V3 MAX PD1523F
V3 PD1524F
V5 PLUS PD1624F
V7 PD1718F
V7 PLUS PD1708F
V9 PD1730F
V9 YOUTH PD1730BF
X5 PRO PD1421F
X9 PD1616
XPLAY5 PD1522A
Y35 PD1502F
Y37 PD1503F
Y51-Y51L PD1510F
Y53 PD1628F
Y55S PD1613BF
Y55-Y55L PD1613F
Y65 PD1621BF
******************************** 🔥Update OPPO🔥
Direct Unlock
Oppo A33
Oppo A33F
Oppo A57
Oppo F1
Oppo F1+
Oppo F1s
Oppo FIND5
Oppo Joy
Oppo R5
Oppo S7
********************************
REMOVE FRP AND FORMAT IN EDL MODE
A30
A33
A33f
A33m
A37f
A51f
A51w
CPH1607 R9s
CPH1611 R9s Plus
CPH1613 F3 Plus
CPH1701 A57
CPH1707 R11
F1f
R7g
R7plusf
R7Plusm
R7sf
R7sm
R7sPlus
R9PlusmA
R9PlusTM
R9PlustmA
R9st
******************************** 🔥Samsung🔥
add Repair IMEI and Patching Certificate
SM-G361F
SM-G361H
SM-G361HU
SM-G531BT
SM-G531F
SM-G531H
SM-G531M
SM-G531Y
SM-I9060
SM-I9060I
SM-I9060M
SM-J100F
SM-J100FN
SM-J100G
SM-J100H
SM-J100M
SM-J100ML
SM-J100MU
SM-J100MV
SM-J100VP
SM-J100Y
SM-J105B
SM-J105F
SM-J105H
SM-J105M
SM-J105Y
SM-J106B
SM-J106F
SM-J106H
SM-J106M
SM-J110F
SM-J110H
SM-J110M
SM-J200H
SM-J210F
SM-J320H
SM-T111
SM-T111M
SM-T111NQ
SM-T113
SM-T113NU
SM-T116
SM-T116BU
SM-T116NQ
SM-T116NU
SM-T116NY
SM-T280Q
SM-T285
SM-T285
SM-T285M
SM-T285YD
SM-T287
SM-T561
SM-T561F
SM-T561M
******************************** 🔥Xiaom 🔥
add QCN TOOL
add Format and Remove FRP in EDL MODE
add Select custom Loder
Remove account 
anti-relock to MUI10
**************************************
add Arbic for android 5 and 9 for samsung Devices
**************************************
and MooooooooooooooooooooooooooooR
********************************
Direct link...
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
********************************
Password : mamodouh

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك على البرنامج_

----------


## abo omar

والله يا اخى موضوع رائع جزيت خيرا

----------

